# Dispersed camping Map?



## SHEILA CIREFICE

am new to this dispersed camping and need more specific information on where exactly is can go. I bought a camper last year and went somewhere near the riffle river with a friend who lives in the area. That was the first time I utilizedid dispersed camping. I want to go more but need more information, since I'm new to this, where exactly I can go in case the feworld I know of aren't available. I'm in lower southern michigan near the flint area and looking to travel anywhere within a couple hours of there. A map would be great or even directions. Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Botiz

My understanding is that you can disperse camp anywhere on state or national forest land. Specifically state or national forest land, there are several different types of public land designations but it's the forest lands that are open to dispersed camping. 

You just need to be further than a mile away from a designated campground and you have to post a dispersed camping form at your campsite.


----------



## FREEPOP

Anyplace on state land unless posted or within a mile as noted above.

Do it all the time. At DNR offices and field offices you can get the posters that you are to post when camping. You can also print them off but regular paper doesn't hold up the the card stock they have. I always have a handful in the camper.


----------



## dead short

No camping in the state game areas in the summer.....


----------



## Botiz

dead short said:


> No camping in the state game areas in the summer.....


What date range are the state game areas open for dispersed camping?


----------



## dead short

In a SGA not from May 15 - Sept 10. Camping is allowed in designated areas (typically parking areas) only. Dispersed camping by written permit only.


----------



## Botiz

Thank you. Sorry for another follow up but how would one get written permission to disperse camp in an SGA?


----------



## dead short

Rarely given, but you would contact the district office for the SGA in question. There are land use restrictions that are imposed when monies are used through federal grants to purchase SGA properties that often restrict those types of activities.

I've never known the Bay City office to grant one. However, I don't know how many may have been requested and denied either.


----------



## Botiz

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## Petronius

Botiz said:


> Thank you. Sorry for another follow up but how would one get written permission to disperse camp in an SGA?


This should give information on State Game areas with phone numbers.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10913-31657--,00.html


----------



## Petronius

This DNR site has some information.

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Camping free on State land is the way to go. Growing up we started at the State park campgrounds then the old man got tired of the bikers and the loud parties. We switched to state forests when I was in Jr. High. Much better, pick your spot off the 2 track and have at it for 2 weeks then move to another township or County. Still do it to this day. Can't imagine what it costs to use the State parks today and all that noise.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

SHEILA CIREFICE said:


> am new to this dispersed camping and need more specific information on where exactly is can go. I bought a camper last year and went somewhere near the riffle river with a friend who lives in the area. That was the first time I utilizedid dispersed camping. I want to go more but need more information, since I'm new to this, where exactly I can go in case the feworld I know of aren't available. I'm in lower southern michigan near the flint area and looking to travel anywhere within a couple hours of there. A map would be great or even directions. Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks everyone!


Try this.

http://midnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Viewer/index.html?appid=1c46dfdb716042f7ad99866aa5d099bf


----------



## DirtySteve

dead short said:


> Rarely given, but you would contact the district office for the SGA in question. There are land use restrictions that are imposed when monies are used through federal grants to purchase SGA properties that often restrict those types of activities.
> 
> I've never known the Bay City office to grant one. However, I don't know how many may have been requested and denied either.


I actually just had a conversation with a ranger at baldmountain about this last week. They don't give anyone permission to camp there. They have 2 cabins on the property that you can reserve and that is the only camping they allow.


----------



## dead short

DirtySteve said:


> I actually just had a conversation with a ranger at baldmountain about this last week. They don't give anyone permission to camp there. They have 2 cabins on the property that you can reserve and that is the only camping they allow.


That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Just don't be a dink when you put up your tents. Took my parents for a ride this weekend and was going to show them the headwaters of the tittabawassee where it flows out from under the ground. Got way back on a tiny 2 track and there's tents set up in the middle of the road. Only place to turn around has a minivan sitting in it


----------



## swampbuck

Here's the rules. If you look up the NDNR public's hunting lands map the state owned public land is in green. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html


----------



## ESOX

C


----------

